

Ask HN: "Just Works" Solution for MIT OpenCourseWare? - Jarred

I was looking at the MIT OpenCourseware and it's not very easy to use, or learn from. It's not presented in a particularly intuitive way. What about a "just works" front-end for MIT OpenCourseware that would help people learn from home?<p>For example, if you wanted to get a solid understanding of Computer Science through MIT's OpenCourseware, but didn't know where to start this would help you find your way.<p>In other words, Blackboard for OpenCourseware that doesn't suck<p>What do you guys think?
======
stonemetal
You miss the point of OpenCourseware. It is to help other professors put
together high quality classes, not for self learning. That is why they have
lecture notes and not much else.

The only thing I would think you could do would be to provide better
organization maybe based on MIT's degree plans, and forums so people could
interact. Maybe "register" for classes so you feel like you have deadlines
when homework is due and the like.

~~~
Jarred
Most of the classes on there have lecture notes, videos, assignments, and
projects. They basically have the entire participating classes online. If
there was an educational medium that combined all of the OpenCourseware's with
other free online educational content providers like Khan Academy, it could be
really helpful.

